# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  بحث في مرض الثلاسيميا (فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط)

## لمسة شقاوة

الثلاسيميا هيا كلمة يونانية وتعني حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وبسبب إنتشار هذا المرض بشكل أكثر في هذه المنطقة يسمي مرض الثلاسيميا أيضا فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط وهو من أحد امراض الدم الوراثية الأكثر إنتشارا ولقد تم تشخيصه على يد الطبيب كولي عام 1925. 
الثلاسيميا مرض وراثي يؤثر علي تصنيع السلاسل البروتينية في خضاب الدم "الهيموجلوبين" وفي هذه الحالة يتم تصنيع سلاسل غير متكاملة في خلايا الدم الحمراء، فتكون مادة الهيموجلوبين في كريات الدم الحمراء غير قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها ألا وهيا نقل الأكسجين الى أعضاء الجسم المختلفة.
ويؤدي هذا الخلل أيضا الى نقص في نضوج خلايا الدم الحمراء والذي يؤدي الى تحلل وتكسر الخلايا المبكر بعد فترة قصيرة من إنتاجها في نخاع العظم (في الوضع الطبيعي تعيش خلايا الدم الحمراء لمدة 120 يوما ً) الأمر الذي يؤدي الى فقر الدم المزمن والذي يصيب الأطفال في مراحل عمرهم المبكره.
ولذلك يحتاج المريض الى نقل الدم الدوري كل 3-4 أسابيع ويعتمد ذلك على عمر المريض ودرجة نقص الهيموجلوبين في الدم.



وينتشر هذا المرض كما ذكرنا سابقا في العديد من مناطق العالم ولكن يلاحظ زيادة نسبة الإصابة في مرض البيتا ثلاسيميا في المناطق التالية:
* دول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط مثل إيطاليا، تركيا، اليونان ومالطا
* منطقة الشرق الأوسط ومنها إيران، العراق، سوريا، الأردن وفلسطين
* دول شمال أفريقيا وتضم مصر، تونس، الجزائر، المغرب وبعض الدول الإفريقية
* منطقة الخليج العربي بشكل عام
* جنوب شرق أسيا وشبه القارة الهندية




أنواع مرض الثلاسيميا:
ويقسم مرض الثلاسيميا إلى نوعين هما ، ثلاسيميا ألفا و ثلاسيميا بيتا ، اعتمادا على موقع الخلل ، إن كان في المورث المسؤول عن تصنيع السلسلة البروتينية ألفا أو بيتا في خضاب الدم "الهيموجلوبين".
في الصفحة التالية سوف نقوم بشرح أسباب مرض الثلاسيميا وأنواعها المختلفة


أسباب الخلل في مرض الثلاسيميا:
لنفهم الخلل في كريات الدم الحمراء يجب أن نأخذ فكرة عن تكوين هذه الخلايا وخاصة عن المورثات المسوؤلة عن تكوين سلاسل الهيموجلوبين البروتينية. 
خلايا الدم الحمراء تتكون في نخاع العظم ومهمتها الرئيسية نقل الأكسجين الى أعضاء الجسم المختلفة. ونقل الأكسجين يتم عن طريق ربطه على الهيموجلوبين.

تركيبة الهيموجلوبين: 
الهيموجلوبين 

يتكون الهيموجلوبين من الأجزاء التالية:

* الحديد
* قطعة الهيم (تتكون من البروتين)
* أربع قطع من البروتين المسمى بالجلوبين اثنتان من هذا الجلوبين من نوع ألفا و اثنتان من نوع بيتا 



قطعة الهيم وقطع الجلوبين يتم تصنيعهم في داخل الجسم عن طريق عدة مورثات (جينات) متخصصة بذلك.
قطع الجلوبين من نوع ألفا يتم تصنيعها من أربع مورثات، اثنتان موجودة على كروموسوم 16 الذي ورث من الأب والاثنين الآخرين على النسخة الثانية من كروموسوم 16 الذي ورثة الإنسان من الأم.
قطع الجلوبين من نوع بيتا يتم تصنيعها من مورثين اثنين واحد موجود على الكروموسوم 11 الذي ورثة الإنسان من الأب والأخرى على النسخة الثانية من كروموسوم 11 الذي ورثة الإنسان من الأم.


أنواع مرض الثلاسيميا:
يصاب الإنسان بمرض ألفا ثلاسيميا إذا حدث الخلل أو العطب (طفرة) في أحد مورثات الألفا جلوبين ، وإذا أصاب الخلل مورث من مورثات البيتا جلوبين يصاب الإنسان بمرض البيتا ثلاسيميا وعلى حسب عدد المورثات المصابة بالخلل تلاحظ أنواع مختلفة في كل من الألفا والبيتا ثلاسيميا. 


الالفا ثلاسيميا:
كما ذكرنا أعلاه توجد أربع مورثات من الألفا جلوبين ولذلك تظهر أعراض المرض على حسب عدد المورثات المعطوبة:
* الألفا ثلاسيميا الساكتة Silent Thalassemia – مورث واحد معطوب 
* حامل للصفة الألفا ثلاسيميا Alpha Thalassemia Trait – عطب في مورثين 
* مرض الهيموجلوبين اتش (Hemoglobin H ) – ثلاث مورثات معطوبة 
* إستسقاء الجنين الشديد hydrops fetalis - الأربع مورثات معطوبة



البيتا ثلاسيميا:
الثلاسيميا الصغرى (حامل لصفة البيتا ثلاسيميا) 
والتي تسمى أيضا ثلاسيميا تريت وهنا يحمل الشخص المصاب مورث البيتا جلوبين سليم وأخر معطوب وفي هذه الحالة لا تظهر اية اعراض للمرض عند حامل هذه الصفة ولكن التغيرات في الدم قابلة الحصول.
الثلاسيميا المتوسطة
في حالة الثلاسيميا المتوسطة يتواجد عند الشخص المصاب عطب في كلا من المورثين للبيتا جلوبين والنقص الذي ينتج عن ذلك يكون متوسط الشدة لمستوى الهيموجلوبين في الدم.
الثلاسيميا الكبرى
اكثر انواع الثلاسيميا بيتا شدة وتأثيرا على المريض وفي هذه الحالة يتواجد عند الشخص المصاب عطب في كلا من المورثين للبيتا جلوبين والنقص الذي ينتج عن ذلك يكون أكثر شدة ويؤدي الى نقص شديد في مستوى الهيموجلوبين في الدم بحيث يجتاج المريض الى نقل الدم الدوري كل 3 — 4 أسابيع للمحافظة على نسبة عالية من الهيموجلوبين في الدم.

الثلاسيميا والوراثة:
ينتقل مرض الثلاسيميا من الوالدين الى أبنائهم عن طريق الوراثة المتنحية ومن خلال الرسوم واللوحات التالية نوضح لكم جميع الإحتملات الممكنة. 



الوالد حامل للمرض والوالدة سليمة:
في حالة زواج شخصين أحدهم يحمل للثلاسيميا والأخر سليم فإن في كل مرة تحمل فيها الزوجة تكون إحتمالية أن يكون الأطفال سالمين 50% وأن يكون الأطفال حاملون للمرض أيضا 50%.




الوالد سليم والوالدة مصابة بالثلاسيميا:
في حالة زواج شخصين أحدهم مصاب بالثلاسيميا والأخر سليم فإن كل أطفال هذه العائلة تكون حاملة للمرض.



الوالد والوالدة حاملين لمرض الثلاسيميا:
في حالة زواج شخصين كلا منهم حامل لمرض الثلاسيميا فإن أمام هذه العائلة أربع إحتمالات في كل مرة تحمل فيها الزوجة. نسبة أن يكون الطفل سليم 25%، ونسبة أن يكون الطفل مصاب أيضا 25%، ونسبة الأطفال الحاملين للمرض تكون 50%. 



الوالد حامل للمرض والوالدة مصابة بالثلاسيميا:
في حالة زواج شخصين أحدهم يحمل للثلاسيميا والأخر مصاب فإن في كل مرة تحمل فيها الزوجة تكون إحتمالية أن يكون الأطفال مصابين 50% وأن يكون الأطفال حاملون للمرض أيضا 50%.



الوالد والوالدة مصابين بمرض الثلاسيميا:
في حالة زواج شخصين كلا منهم مصاب بمرض الثلاسيميا فإن جميع أطفال هذه العائلة وللأسف الشديد يكونون أيضا مصابين بالمرض.


أعراض هذا المرض تظهر خلال السنوات الأولى من العمر. ونتيجة لتكسر كريات الدم الحمراء المبكر تظهر أعراض فقر الدم الشديدة على النحو التالي : 

شحوب لون البشرة ، مع إصفرار أحيانا وهى من الأعراض الأولية التي يلاحظها أهالي الطفل المصاب. 

أعراض فقدان الشهية للطعام. 

التأخر في النمو. 

تكرار الاصابة بالالتهابات. 

وفي حالة عدم التشخيص السليم للمرض أو عدم متابعة العلاج وإستمرار فقر الدم ، تظهر أعراض أخرى مثل:

بسبب فقر الدم وعدم إمكانية نخاع العظم من تعويض هذا النقص تبداء وتقوم الأعضاء الأخرى مثل الطحال والكبد بمحاولة تصنيع خلايا الدم الحمراء ويؤدي ذلك الى تضخم هذه الأعضاء. 


ومحاولة نخاع العظم لإنتاج الخلايا الحمراء تؤدي الى تضخم العظم الأسفنجي الذي يتم فيه تكوين الخلايا وهذا يحصل في حالة تضخم العظام نفسها مما يؤدي الي تغير في شكل العظام، وخصوصا عظام الوجه والوجنتين ، وتصبح ملامح الوجه مميزة لهذا المرض. 
ولمحاولة تعويض نقص الهيموجلوبين وذلك بزيادة سرعة ضخ القلب للدم تزداد سرعة ضربات القلب ولذلك قد تحدث مضاعفات قلبيه مع مرور الوقت.. 
ترسب الحديد بسبب نقل الدم المتكرر والذي قد يسبب في مضاعفات أعضاء مختلفة من الجسم مثل تشحم الكبد ، اسوداد لون الجلد، خلل هرموني أن لم يعطى المريض حقنة الدسفيرال والتي تؤدي إلى التخلص من الحديد عن طريق البول. 
في الحالات البسيطة ( لدى حاملي المرض ) ، فقد يحدث فقر دم بسيط بدرجة لا يكون المرض فيها باديا للعيان . ويعيش صاحبه بشكل طبيعي جدا ولا يحتاج إلى أي علاج . وقد لا تكتشف هذه الحالات إلا بالصدفة.



- الصورة التالية توضح باتوفوسيولوجي مرض البيتا ثلاسيميا وما ينتج عن ذلك من تغيرات في الجسم والتي تؤدي بدورها الى الأعراض المذكورة أعلاه :



”الوقاية خير من العلاج“

للوقاية من امراض الدم الوراثية بشكل عام ومن مرض الثلاسيميا بشكل خاص وما يترتب عليه من المشاكل والمضاعفات الجسدية الصحية والنفسية للمريض ولذويه ننصح جميع الأخوات والأخوان المقبلين على الزواج القيام بإجراء الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج.
فبفضل التقدم العلمي والطبي يمكن حاليا فحص كل من يرغب لمعرفة إذا أن الشخص يحمل الجينات المسببة لبعض الأمراض الوراثية.
حقائق مهمة في علاج مرضى الثلاسيميا :

العناية والرعاية السليمة تحت الإشراف المستمر في مراكز متخصصة. 

المتابعة والإلتزام بتناول الأدوية التي تعطى تحت الإشراف الطبي المتواصل. 

بالإضافة الى المساعدة النفسية لحاملين هذا المرض حتى ينظرو لأنفسهم كأشخاص وليس كمرضى وتشجعيهم على أن يكونوا أعضاء فعالين في المجتمع وتعويدهم على الصبر وقوة الاحتمال ، ليستطيعوا التغلب على التحديات التي قد تواجههم في هذه الحياة وذلك عن طريق المراكز المتخصصة التي تكون مؤهلة من الناحية الطبية والإنسانية. 

تكرار الاصابة بالالتهابات. 

وفي حالة عدم التشخيص السليم للمرض أو عدم متابعة العلاج وإستمرار فقر الدم ، تظهر أعراض أخرى مثل:

بسبب فقر الدم وعدم إمكانية نخاع العظم من تعويض هذا النقص تبداء وتقوم الأعضاء الأخرى مثل الطحال والكبد بمحاولة تصنيع خلايا الدم الحمراء ويؤدي ذلك الى تضخم هذه الأعضاء. 
طرق العلاج :

نقل الدم 
بسبب تكسر الخلايا الحمراء وفقر الدم الناتج عن ذلك يحتاج المريض لنقل الدم بشكل دوري كل 3-4 أسابيع. ونقل الدم الدوري يؤدي الىالمحافظة على المستوى الطبيعي للهيموجلوبين لكي يصل الأكسجين الى اجزاء الجسم بشكل افضل مما يؤدي الى المحافظة على النمو الطبيعي للطفل، ومنع التغيرات التي تحدث في عظام الجسم، كما يؤدي نقل الدم الدوري بمنع الأعراض الأخرى مثل حماية القلب من مضاعفات فقر الدم ومنع تضخم الكبد والطحال .
ويحتاج المريض إلى كريات الدم الحمراء فقط لذا يجب ان يرشح الدم المنقول من الكريات البيضاء والصفائح الدموية.

العلاج بالديسفيرال عن طريق الحقنة

الديسفرال عبارة عن مادة ترتبط مع الحديد في الجسم وتخرج مرتبطة بالحديد لخارج الجسم عن طريق البول، ومن هنا تأتى أهميه الديسفرال الذي يحقن عن طريق الجلد لفتره8-10 ساعات يوميا او عن طريق الوريد، والعضل. يؤدى ترسب الحديد التدريجي في جسم المريض إلى تعطيل وظائف الخلايا وبالتالي إلى موتها وفقدان وظائفها، كما يؤدى إلى الكثير من اختلال الوظائف الهرمونية و القلبية و الكبدية و الجلدية .
لذلك يجب التخلص من الحديد الزائد عن طريق إستخدام الديسفيرال المنتظم

العلاج بالديسفيرال عن طريق الفم
يتوفر الأن دواء الدسيفيرال الطارد للحديد من الجسم و يأخذ عن طريق الفم بدل من الحقن التحت جلدية. و الابحاث المتتالية اثبتت فعالية هذا الدواء مقارنة بالديسفيرال االذي يؤخذ عن طريق الحقن.



زراعة نخاع العظم والخلايا الجذعية 
في السنوات الأخيرة بدأت زراعة نخاع العظام والخلايا الجذعية التي يحصل عليها من شقيق أو متبرع في حالة التطابق النسيجي تأخذ مكاناً مهما في معالجة بعض أمراض الدم الوراثية مثل البيتا ثلاسيميا والأنيميا المنجلية.
في عام 1981 أجريت وبنجاح أول عملية زراعة نخاع العظم لمريض بالثلاسيميا وكان يبلغ من العمر 16 شهراً. وفي خلال السنوات التالية وإعتماداً على الدراسات المستمرة في مجال زراعة نخاع العظم والخلايا الجذعية أصبحت زراعة نخاع العظم حاليا من أحد العلاجات المختارة والمتفق عليها علميا في جميع مراكز زراعة نخاع العظم العالمية.
وتعتمد هذه العملية على وجود متبرع يفضل أن يكون من أشقاء او شقيقات المريض وفي حالة المتبرع الغريب يجب التؤكد من وجود التطابق النسيجي والخلوي (100%) بين المتبرع والمريض.



معلومات وحقائق عن زراعة نخاع العظم لمرضى البيتا ثلاسيميا:

نسبة نجاح زراعة نخاع العظم في حالة البيتا ثلاسيميا أفضل لدى المرضى الأقل من 3 سنوات من العمر والذين نقل إليهم القليل من الدم ولم يتعرضو بعد للمضاعفات الهامة. 
ظاهرة أو عملية رد الفعل (داء مهاجمة الطعم المزروع للجسم) أقل شيوعاً لدى الأطفال عما هو عليه الحال عند البالغين. 
تحسين طرق تحضير المريض قبل الزراعة أدت لخفض حاد في مضاعفات زراعة نخاع العظم. 
على الأطباء المسؤولين عن معالجة مرضى البيتا ثلاسيميا إخبار ذويهم وبشكل واضح تماماً عن إمكانيات العلاج والتطورات المتوقعة وماهو المعروف حول زراعة نخاع العظم والخلايا الجذعية. 
بالنسبة لنتائج زراعة نخاع العظم لدى المرضى الأكبر من 3 سنوات فإنها تعتمد على:

* عدد مرات نقل الدم ونسبة الحديد في الجسم
* مدى تأثر أعضاء الجسم وخاصة الكبد بسبب زيادة الحديد
* إنتظام العلاج بالديسفيرال وتقبله
* نسبة التطابق النسيجي بين المتبرع والمريض


وبالنسبة للمتبرع فهو لا يعاني من أي مخاطر صحية وجسمه قادر على تعويض كميه نخاع العظام أو الخلايا الجذعية التي تبرع بها في وقت قصير ولا يحتاج للبقاء في المستشفى اكثر من يوم واحد فقط.

----------

